# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  Vodacom night owl

## twinscythe12332

for those unsure of this, vodacom has been running a promotion in which you get a second amount of your monthly cap to surf between 12am and 5am. This doesn't carry over each month (as I found out last month 0_0), but is pretty useful.
so, for example, if you had 1GB of cap for this month, you'd also have an additional 1GB for the night owl times. So it effectively doubles your cap ^^
This is only available to vodacom contract clients.

----------


## Martinco

The only problem with this is that at that time I am sleeping and no way am I getting up to use this "promotion" and would be totally useless to me.  I would rather look at Cell C's 5 c / Mb offer which can be used any time of day. Effectively +- R 84 / month for 2 Gig. Not too bad for home use. !

----------


## twinscythe12332

trust me, when my contract is up, I'm not returning to vodacom. The easiest way to make use of the free cap is to get a Download manager that allows scheduled downloads. Then you just pick what you want, set the schedule and wake up to find stuff... it's kind of like software christmas.

----------

